# ARGC - Dublin Blood Tests



## Judith78 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm currently in the middle of my stimulation cycle with ARGC. After transfer they indicated they will test bloods potentially every other day but if I can find somewhere in Dublin that will get the results to the clinic before 2pm in the day they will let me go home. Just wondering wondering if anyone knows where I might be able to get this done in Dublin? 

Thank you


----------

